# Laziness is a curse!



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

dont you agree?


----------



## Azwan (Nov 2, 2010)

Quote from @izzie: We can have all the advice in the world, but ultimately, you listen to your own.


----------



## Ahoy (Apr 12, 2010)

Laziness is my learning disability.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

nope................


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Nope. I quite enjoy being lazy. :tongue:


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*Nah....*

Laziness can be lovely. It's the epitome of efficiency really. Why do something unless it absolutely, positively, just has to be done now? I'm just sayin'...


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

I've discovered wonderful things doing nothing and procrastinating. 

Why don't you want to do something? why do you do things? 

2 important questions. Laziness makes you inadvertently address both of them, although you kind of avoid them at the same time


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

Just take a look at animals in the wild in Africa. Zebras are busy all the time eating their grass, running around. And then take a look a pride of lions. Most of the time you'll see them laying about. They need to catch a prey once or twice a week and then they go back to sleep.

Which would you rather be?


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

Nah, the curse is all those people who *aren't* lazy who try and make us do things.


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree. So... do you need advice to fight laziness or merely craving lazy company? :laughing:
Well, either way, I think laziness is a damn hard thing to fight... :frustrating:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

IonOfAeons said:


> Nah, the curse is all those people who *aren't* lazy who try and make us do things.


I'm shit at doing things when exactly others want me to, though I'm not the kind of person to completely ignore things I know need to be done. I just do them when I feel like it and don't see why things need to be done at that exact moment.


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

Laziness

is another wall

to 

break


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, if you think the whole purpose of life is to transform yourself into a finely-tuned machine that maximizes output (in the industrial sense), then yes, laziness is bad. Sleep too, for that matter. And hobbies.


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

I sit and wait for some worthwhile activity to come up but i do procrastinate. if there's nothing really pressing i'll just be "chilling". But then again i just finished up my exams and am on the first day of break so you can hardly call me lazy :happy:


----------



## dealuna (Jan 27, 2011)

Sometimes I feel like I'm just dragging one foot in front of the other just get something done with. Then I think I'm lazy when in fact I just refuse to act like a machine. Whoever coined the term "laziness" is probably the same dude who believes people should be bit more like robots to qualify as "productive". :tongue:


----------



## noz (Dec 7, 2009)

No, it's just plain wrong. idleness and laziness have their utility. Do you know why the Egyptians were the first civilization to discovery geometry? Because they had an upper class of priests who were fat and happy and just sat around all day doing NOTHING. Once a person has the food they went, the resources/sex partners they want, live in complete safety.... well, then there's nothing LEFT to do but invent mathematics so you can have something interesting to do with your day.

I'm a firm believer that the greatest advances of our species have come out of people who, by our "advanced" societal standards, were doing absolutely nothing all day everyday. Just like in Office Space.

course... I COULD BE BIASED! :wink:


----------



## momidoll (Mar 1, 2010)

No, it's the INTP badge of honor lol!


----------



## INFJUSER7218 (Jan 31, 2011)

*a curse?*

No, laziness is a condition YOU decide on. It's a choice you make. 

Curse - You are the victim, little control, Oh, please help me!

Condition - I can do something about that today!


----------



## INFJUSER7218 (Jan 31, 2011)

Another viewpoint - Someone told me "if you have a difficult job to do, get a lazy person to do it. They will think of a better way!" - I do't know if it's true or not, usually the hard worker will get it done by determination before I ever get my plans devised


----------



## Treeton (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, theres laziness, then theres that whole "doing things for the sake of doing things to validate ones existence" problem.
Both can be a curse, really.


----------

